# Good Luck Kateag for ur scan tomorrow (30/10)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Kate for ur scan    

Grow follies grow


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Goodluck Kate and ur juciey follies[/fly]

Would like u wish u lots of goodluck for ur scan kate,I loved my stimming scan as u see all the follies on ur ovaires i was welll entertained,Where is time going? Its just flying by for u hun thats what we like to see,I hope u get lots of big fat juicey follies tomorrow on ur scan b4 u know it u will be in 2ww with ur babies on board.Let ud know how u get on chik

Love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

KATE


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww thank you girls!!!! Am so nervous, dont know why, Lister have said dont panic just to put my mind at rest so trying to think positive, not bothered about pain or anything just dont want the tx delayed. 

Thank you girls, you are all brilliant.

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck for your scan too Hunny   Hope it shows all is fine and that you have lots of nice fat juicey follies 



Nicky x x x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck Kate!!!!

Nic


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thinking of ya honey. Must be loosing it coz i thought u were in on Wed!!! 
Will be looking forward to hearing the progess....hope u have some fat follies!!! 
Hopefully my af will come in next day or so, then il be stimming too!
Message me when ur done
xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, no you were right it was meant to be wed but been getting pains so they called me in early...... 

Will let you know how i get on, am in at 9am! Have to leave at 6.30 so waiting for my sniff alarm then off to bed!!

Come on alexia's af!!!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

GOOD LUCK KATE..........    XXXXXXXXX


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Ohhhhh u wud of had ur scan by now,Cant wait to hear how u got on 
Come Kate whoeva is the driver burn the tires off and get here  
Well see kate on crime watch driving 150mph 

Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

kelly    

kate sweetie, i hope them follies are nice n juicey hun    

loadsa love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies!

Well, all seems to be fine have lots of follies, cant tell me how many at the moment cos they arent fully matured, only at 10mm at the mo, but had a blood test and need to wait for the result of that before i can take my next injection, in case i need to lower my dosage. Also dont know when my next scan is either, so have to wait for that too!

Had to see Liz for the scan, then lizzie for my bloods and a chat then a doctor just to make sure. He said I need to drink even more water and rest more, so my Mum is having Holly tonight and dh is waiting on me hand and foot!

Am glad everything is ok, just got to wait for the phone call now....

Thanks for thinking of me.
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Lovely to see ur back from ur scan

10mm sounds fabbo for this stage honey

Drink plenty honey

Fab that DH is waiting on u hand and foot and so he should be!!

Do keep us updated honey

Love Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Glad ur ok hunny. Dont u worry :you must be reacting well to drugs and they may need to slow u down so ur lining catches up!!!!  Sure its gonna be on for next week........just go rest up and get Tom to do all the running around!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just heard back from Lizzie and all is fine!! Levels are fine, still low in fact, so next in on Friday for another scan and blood test and then again monday, so fingers crossed for next week still!

Hmmm, maybe I am just a wimp??   

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Fab news Kate - all sounding very good.
Wow so you'll prob have EC end of next week Takes ages to come around then once you start all goes so quickly

   hope your follies carry on as they are.

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All being well I will yeah, how scary is that? so in 3 weeks I could find out if I am preggers or not. Dont think I want to know now! I really want to get through to test date, dont want to get so far then it ends early. Im not that strong.  

God I am really nervous now.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

for me af coming in the 2 week wait would have been the cruelest way to find out it was a bfn would rather have got to test day and got bfn than that.

2ww sent me loopy, as you know i stupidly tested early and that put me on a right downer, mind you i did have the ohss to contend with which certainly takes your mind off things a bit!

your going to be fine - we'll all help you through

Nic


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

We're all here 4 u babe.  Your doing all u can hun remember that.  Dont start thinking neg thoughts...only positive u hear!!!
All is going well so far.....u will make it!!!
Sending positive vibes to you. 
My   came tonight so Will be in on friday for my 1st scan so hopefully we can meet in person. Youve been so supportive to me i would love to finally meet you.   
xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im trying hun I really am, I am having more negative than positive thoughts at the moment, I dont know how to shake it.

Its terrible, its not going to work if Im being miserable about it is it.

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh babe,i know its hard. I keep thinking positive but then tell myself to be realistic and end up thinking im being nagative!!!!!!!! 
Its really hard.  Just keep imagining a little one in there. All is going well right now so u are doing something right!!  
I dunno if it might help- about a week and half ago i had major negative thoughts and u probably remember, anxiety pangs.  My friend is dying of cancer and when i bumped into her around this time she picked up on how i was feeling (i gave her no indication as this is nothing compared to what she is going through, she is an inspiration).  She asked me to visit her that weekend which i did. She told me that even though im trying and telling myself to stay positive that is not enough and that my body needs to be ready too.  I really needed to relax and focus.  We did various card readings and affermations which i wrote down and now each evening i shut myself away, light my candles in my bedroom, put on my relaxation music, have my chakra stones on my bedside and focus on what i am trying to achieve.  I take deep breaths through my nose(this has really helped my anxiety), and imagine what will be.  It may sound stupid but it has really helped me relax and in turn made me seem more positive without having to think about being.  I am going to continue right through until 2ww is over.  

All i am saying is maybe u could try something different. You never know. I was surprised!!



Keep ur chin up babe
xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, thanks for the tips, I will def try and do some positive thinking, im not sure what yet but I will def do it. Actually I did feel a bit better today, I think maybe a decent sleep and being looked after by my mum and dh helped!

I am now taking it all as it comes, and if it works its fantastic, if it doesnt we will try again. But Im not going to go down that route, Im even going to let myself say out loud it will work. See, i said it! IT WILL WORK!!!   

Love from me!
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats the way to do it!!! Good girl!! You keep telling yourself that and it will happen!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Just wanted to say  for ur scan tomorrow honey

Hoping and praying that them follies have grown             

Love Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - i JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU GOOD LUCK TO HUN FOR YOUR SCAN....FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kate...Best of luck sweetheart with your scan...Keep positive  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girls. I have a horrible feeling it wont be good news though. I will let you know as soon as I can.

Thank you for all your positive vibes and bubbles and wishes, and alexia thanks for the text hun.

Im dreading tomorrow so much. Life can be seriously unfair sometimes.



xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]All the best hunnie[/fly]

Kate i really hope u are popping on tomorrow with good news for us all,And ur egg collection date,I have a feeling ur going to be fine and that u will see a improvement in tomorrows scan lets hope am right!

GOODLUCK
Love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MY LOVE....IM SURE ALL WILL BE FINE. Fingers crossed for lots of juicy follies....You go girl!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fingers crossed for your scan hunny - we're all gunning for you.....  

Lou
X


----------

